# Anyone have pics of a 35% / 15% tint set-up?



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Uh in my build log I have 20% all over with a 20% brow if that helps? And it's on a white car. Lol


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

trevor_geiger said:


> Uh in my build log I have 20% all over with a 20% brow if that helps? And it's on a white car. Lol


No... I want to see the split with 30 or 35 up front and 15 in the rear. I have all around and it sucks the cops are giving me crap and my film isn't keeping any kind of heat out.


----------



## jstoner22 (Aug 21, 2012)

Its not the split, but I have 2 of the 3 things you are looking for - 15% on a black granite Cruze. 

Just check out my 'garage' for pics
jstoner22's Garage :: Chloe



It is Llumar Charcoal ATR 15 CH SR HPR
Couldn't be happier with the tint.

http://www.llumar.com/pdf/en/LLumarAutoSpecsUS.pdf


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

I'm not 100% sure what mine is. But I believe its 25% front 15% rear.



Let me know if you want me to get a side shot of it.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

I'm having a **** of a time with my cell phone actually showing the difference in the tint. Hopefully it helps you even a little bit.

Here are a couple better shots


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

The car being black with black interior will also get you a darker look.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Hmmm, do you think the rear quarter window and the rear windshield could be good at 15% and the other 4 windows at 35 or 30?


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

I have the LLUMAR CTX 40% all around and heat rejection is awesome. I bought my Cruze on a friday, March 15th, i was at the tint shop the next day.
I don't think I have ever gone past the 2nd setting of 6 on the AC... even on a 100*F day.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

35/15 Llumar Formula One Pinnacle. 

Nano ceramic. Amazing heat blockage. Windshield done in AirBlue 80
















Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## silverram323 (Mar 16, 2012)

35% on rear window, 50% on side windows.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

CruzeTech said:


> 35/15 Llumar Formula One Pinnacle.
> 
> Nano ceramic. Amazing heat blockage. Windshield done in AirBlue 80
> 
> ...


I've heard great things about Formula One Pinnacle.

Might be what I'm looking for. Gah, still can't get myself to like the two-toned look though. I may just get 30% like I have already and call it a day


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

No one else has this set up? Come on guys...


----------



## DylanModz (Aug 17, 2013)

Having the front windows lighter than the back windows just doesn't look good to me. I have 25% on the front and 18% on the back.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Hmmm, that is close enough. Can I get a full side shot of the car?

Lookin good, btw


----------



## BigMoe (Aug 19, 2013)

Limo rear 25 front 








Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## DylanModz (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## goinovr (May 6, 2013)

I'm also not a fan of the two tone tint. I'll be getting 30% all the way around (aside from windshield) in October.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

30% all around looks the best for sure. I may just keep it. The cops hate it though


----------



## Mexicano810 (Apr 28, 2014)

I am on here because I am planning on getting either 35% or 15% all around. Looking at the pictures I am leaning more towards 15% all around at this point. I'll post images of it when i get it done.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Holy Thread revive!!! May I make a suggestion. If you haven't had tint before becareful with 15% as it makes the outline of cars at night difficult outside of the city. Check your state laws too. Missouri allows for anything rear of drivers seat but only 30% up front. Post pics when you have it done


----------



## scriz (May 1, 2014)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> Holy Thread revive!!! May I make a suggestion. If you haven't had tint before becareful with 15% as it makes the outline of cars at night difficult outside of the city. Check your state laws too. Missouri allows for anything rear of drivers seat but only 30% up front. Post pics when you have it done


In ohio it's 50% for the front side windows ;( boooooo


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

If considering tint you should always inform yourself of the local state laws where you live as every state is different. Great list on this website. Tint Laws


----------



## Mexicano810 (Apr 28, 2014)

I have had them for 4 days with no problems from the police.


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

Mexicano810 said:


> View attachment 83202
> 
> 
> I have had them for 4 days with no problems from the police.


4 days no police? Wow such rebel. Your illegal plain and simple it's not an if it's when. 

Sent from my Thumbs.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

I have 5% tint on every single window including windshield the cops have complement my car before

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

ChrisWorldPeace said:


> I have 5% tint on every single window including windshield the cops have complement my car before


I really depends on where you live if you will get hassled. In the south where its hot as ****, you can get away with much darker tint by law. Texas currently allows 25% on the sides(front and back) and any tint on rear window. 

How do you drive safely at night with 5% on the windshield? Really doesn't sound to smart or safe. Had to roll down my side windows to see out at night with 5%, so no way you could see a person walking on the side of the road.


----------

